
As coronavirus spreads, 6 Bay Area counties will be ordered to shelter in place - LyalinDotCom
https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2020-03-16/nine-san-francisco-bay-area-counties-ordered-to-shelter-in-place
======
shartshooter
_Only police and fire departments, hospitals, grocery stores, gas stations,
banks and pharmacies and restaurants serving takeout and delivery customers
will be allowed to remain open under the shelter-in-place order_

Fingers crossed for everyone, but one thing I've been thinking about lately is
how this pandemic will impact the homeless.

Homelessness was obviously a huge problem in the US pre-pandemic and we know
those often folks lack access to basic healthcare, have underlying
health(mental or otherwise) conditions and will have a harder time with social
distancing.

They can't as easily shelter-in-place if they're not feeling well which means
they'll _have_ to go to a hospital.

